# Inducing 40 hrs and Counting



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience giving a second shot of Lutz. I gave 2cc Lutz and 3cc Dex 40 hours ago. The cervix is starting to open, but it seems very slow. Doe is 145 days, exactly. She is full of kids (ultrasound showed quads) and it is time before the kids suck the life out of her. She is getting toxemia, miserable, and her legs are starting to swell. I don't want her to fall off the cliff.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

@HoosierShadow maybe?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@SandyNubians you've induced...ideas?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Farm570 said:


> Does anyone have any experience giving a second shot of Lutz. I gave 2cc Lutz and 3cc Dex 40 hours ago. The cervix is starting to open, but it seems very slow. Does is 145 days, exactly. She is full of kids and it is time.


i cannot help on this but i am curious. And i am in NO way tryin be ugly with my question here. Was there a reason you felt the need to induce her instead of letting her body do it in its own time?


----------



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sfgwife said:


> i cannot help on this but i am curious. And i am in NO way tryin be ugly with my question here. Was there a reason you felt the need to induce her instead of letting her body do it in its own time?


Understand your concern, She has Quads, hasn't eaten well in a week, is getting toxemia, and hasn't responded to treatment. I've been treating her every 4 hrs 24/7. At 145 days I think it is the best option. She is also extremely uncomfortable and her legs are starting to swell.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What does your vet say? I have only used lute for forcing a cycle.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Totally normal for a doe with toxemia to take longer then the 40 hours. Actually it’s more common in those cases then with “healthy” does. Give her some more time. I’m going to shoot a message to my inducing “mentor” that helped me with mine and ask him if he has a round about time of how much longer in PT cases. I’m not sure if he will still be up though but I’ll try


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Farm570 said:


> Understand your concern, She has Quads, hasn't eaten well in a week, is getting toxemia, and hasn't responded to treatment. I've been treating her every 4 hrs 24/7. At 145 days I think it is the best option. She is also extremely uncomfortable and her legs are starting to swell.


Ah gotcha! I saw where you had another doe with pt but not this one.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I've had to give lute twice to a doe about a year ago. She also had toxemia but also had a malpositioned kid out of a standard buck(she was a mini) so she did not dilate. I think it was about 48 hours maybe(I need to check my notes) before we ended up putting her down to save the kid. She couldn't stand though and was doing really bad. She was also actively pushing for about 5 hours(pushes every 15-30 minutes or so, about 30 hours after the first shot) and eventually started to go limp. It doesn't sound like your doe is nearly that bad. And you say she is dilating which is really good.

I agree with jessica. It seems to take longer for toxemia does to get going. As long as she isn't in extreme distress or actively pushing I would wait it out just a little bit longer. If you are starting to get concerned, I would have a vet out to check positioning and make sure everything is lined up and opening as it should. If not, they can try a little more lute, or might just have you wait it out, or possibly recommend a cesarean.


----------



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> What does your vet say? I have only used lute for forcing a cycle.


I finally got a call back from my vet. He said no problem on the extra shot of Lutz, as it will give her an extra surge of hormone. He also recommended being patient, he has had cases up to 72 hrs without complications. If she starts pushing and nothing is progressing then that is a signal for alarm.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh, also, giving her some calcium could help her dilate and help her have stronger contractions. My vet had me give my doe 25cc of calcium gluconate SQ along her back to help with dilation/pushing.


----------



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

SandyNubians said:


> Oh, also, giving her some calcium could help her dilate and help her have stronger contractions. My vet had me give my doe 25cc of calcium gluconate SQ along her back to help with dilation/pushing.


Her dilation is good, I can already get my hand almost in. I don't feel a bubble or kids up in the canal yet. Hurry up and wait!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I give the calcium gummy vitamins. They really seem to help with labor etc. taste way better than oral calcium.

Good luck with the kidding and sending good thoughts that doe and kid(s) are all good.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Anything yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

After 50 hrs, the babies got up into the canal. Upon checking her, all I could feel was the first kids tail. His hocks were basically stuck on the backside of her cervix. After some careful manipulation I repositioned him and got both rear legs out. All four kids and Mom are up and healthy!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Farm570 said:


> After 50 hrs, the babies got up into the canal. Upon checking her, all I could feel was the first kids tail. His hocks were basically stuck on the backside of her cervix. After some careful manipulation I repositioned him and got both rear legs out. All four kids and Mom are up and healthy!


Oh my! Congrats and great job! What did you get?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow!! Such awesome news! You are a wonderful midwife! congrats on the kids and helping mama out!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What a terrific outcome


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Wow!! Congratulations!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Adorable congratulations!!!


----------



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sfgwife said:


> Oh my! Congrats and great job! What did you get?


2 Bucks, 2 Does


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Farm570 said:


> 2 Bucks, 2 Does


nice!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yippy:clapping:That is awesome. So glad everyone is out and well! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, congrats.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

:great::goodjob:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That's a great outcome! Congrats on the kids and mom doing better.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Please put all you precious kids in our 2020 Kidding Tally! Bucks are ahead...we need does! So please share these babies so everyone can see...
Thankyou.& :goodjob: on your delivery and staying on top of her health!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Congratulations! They are adorable! Like Moers kiko boars said, don’t forget to put them on the 2020 kidding tally! :kid2::kid3::kid2::kid3:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How is the doe doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------

